# Delle im Rahmen nach Sturz



## Holubaer (9. März 2007)

Ich hatte gestern nen eher harmlosen Sturz mit meinem neuen Nerve XC 9.0.

Hab mir dabei nichts böses gedacht, weil ich nicht gegen Baum o.ä. gefahren bin.
Als ich aber wieder aufs Rad draufgehockt bin, hab ich gemerkt, dass im oberen Rohr ne Delle drin is. 

Von Canyon gibts natürlich keinen Ersatz gestellt.

Trotzdem frag ich mich, ob ein MTB-Rahmen für 1000  nicht wenigstens kleine Stürze aushalten muss? Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Ding Dellen bekommt, wenn  es einfach nur umkippt und blöd hinfällt, aber das kans ja irgendwo net sein oder?

Meint ihr ich kann mit dem Ding noch weiterfahren? Is etwa so groß, wie wenn man mim Daumen reindrückt!

Gruß
Holub


----------



## Tomibeck (9. März 2007)

Mhm stell mal ein Bild davon rein. JEtz werde ich aber  ein wenig skeptich ich wollt mir jetzt  docha uch ein XC bestellen. Aber ich dneke das Problem ist einfach ein STurz muss nich besonders heftig sein. DAs Rad brauch nur unglücklich gegen etwas punktuell hartes Fallen und schon isses passiert. Is doch beim Mensch auch nicht anders manche Leute  springen aus dem 2. Stock von nem Haus haben glück bei Der Landung und tuen sich garnix oder fast zumindest. Und wenn du pech hast stolperst du irgendwo fällst unglücklich auf die Schulter  oder so und schon isses passiert.

Aber nichts desto trotz ist es natürlich sehr ärgerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (9. März 2007)

Holubaer schrieb:


> I
> Als ich aber wieder aufs Rad draufgehockt bin, hab ich gemerkt, dass im oberen Rohr ne Delle drin is.


Warum schreibst du "XC-Rahmenbruch" als Thread Titel, wenn es um was ganz anderes geht ?


----------



## RookyMTB (9. März 2007)

Ich würde wetten, die Delle kommt vom Bremshebel! Wenn du mal ein Bischen im Forum suchst wirst du merken, dass das schon etlichen hier passiert ist - mir auch  .

Wenns nur ne kleine Delle ist würd ich mich ne Weile ärgern und weiterfahren.

Gruß


----------



## pfohlenrolle (9. März 2007)

Also unter Rahmenbruch stelle ich mir auch was anderes wie ne Delle im Oberrohr vor. 
Wirklich viele hier im Forum haben das gleiche Problem (ich auch, ausgelöst durch die Schalthabel) und fahren weiter. Bei Alu-Rahmen anderer Hersteller wirds wohl nicht anders sein...


----------



## Trollobaby (9. März 2007)

1. vermehrtes Lesen im Forum beugt vor
2. Das nennt sich Delle und nicht Bruch, was du da beschreibst, aber das lernst du sicherlich noch in der Schule,... mh, lernt man das überhaupt in der Schule...*amKopfkratz*
3. Habe noch einen Stahlrahmen vom Aldi, würde ihn dir für 100 Euro zukommenlassen. Hält garantiert mehr aus, wenn du dich damit hinlegst.


----------



## Tomibeck (9. März 2007)

MAl so nebenbei macht ihr eure   Bremshebel/SChalthebel denn echt  "locker" das die sich bei nem sturz wegschieben kann?  hätte dann immer bisle Angst das sich das Ding währed der Fahr bei ruppiger Betätigung verschiebt???


----------



## Trollobaby (9. März 2007)

ja


----------



## ToM04 (9. März 2007)

Ich hab Glück. Bei mir kommen die Bremshebel nicht am Rahmen an. Auch wenn ich den Lenker maximal einschlage.


----------



## AmmuNation (9. März 2007)

Locker ist untertrieben, aber fest ist auch Ã¼bertrieben 
Das einfach zum Schutz vom Oberrohr. 

Achja, nur so nebenbei.. wenn das neuerdings als Rahmenbruch bezeichnet wird, dann fahre ich einen zweiteiler... 



> Trotzdem frag ich mich, ob ein MTB-Rahmen fÃ¼r 1000 â¬ nicht wenigstens kleine StÃ¼rze aushalten muss? Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Ding Dellen bekommt, wenn es einfach nur umkippt und blÃ¶d hinfÃ¤llt, aber das kans ja irgendwo net sein oder?



Ein 1000â¬ Rahmen hÃ¤lt weniger aus als ein 100â¬ Rahmen.. ob dus mir glaubst oder nicht. Teurer = Leichter und Steifer = DÃ¼nnere Rohre. Wieso Teurer? Weil der Aufwand bei der Herstellung viel grÃ¶sser ist.

Ãbrigens: Mein (deiner meinung nach) "Gebrochener" Rahmen hat seine Delle bei einer Pisspause bekommen. Hat halt ziemlich gewindet..


----------



## Yossarian (9. März 2007)

Ein Fully, das nur etwas mehr wiegt, wie mein RR. Wer das unbedingt will, dem muß auch klar sein, daß die Röhrchen verdammt dünn sind.
Beim RR kann ich das ja verstehen, da legt man sich auch nicht alle Nase lang hin.
Aber beim MTB?
Da packe ich lieber ein, zwei Kilo drauf und hab was haltbares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2007)

Das dein ES7 genauso leicht dellen bekommt ist dir klar? 

Mir gehts aber genauso, hab in meinem xc auch ne Delle im Oberrohr, und nein, bei mir ist sie garantiert nicht vom Brems- oder Schalthebel, ausser die hat jemand ohne mein Wissen ziemlich weit nach innen geschoben und nach dem Delle-reinhaun wieder richtig montiert...das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.

Noch hält mein xc- Rahmen

und nur so nebenbei, mein Carver-HT hat schon nen recht miesen Schlag von nem Stahlgeländer abbekommen und dabei nur nen Kratzer ins Oberrohr bekommen...das wiegt allerdingt auch genauso viel wie mein Canyon Fully


----------



## HB76 (9. März 2007)

hmm, ich bin mit meinem neuen porsche turbo ganz leicht gegen einen poller gefahren und jetzt ist einiges kaputt!!

sollte nicht das auto sowas aushalten? ich will auf garantie einen neuen porsche turbo kann ja wohl nicht angehen sowas


----------



## Yossarian (9. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das dein ES7 genauso leicht dellen bekommt ist dir klar?



370 Gramm weniger leicht.


----------



## tschobi (10. März 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> hmm, ich bin mit meinem neuen porsche turbo ganz leicht gegen einen poller gefahren und jetzt ist einiges kaputt!!
> 
> sollte nicht das auto sowas aushalten? ich will auf garantie einen neuen porsche turbo kann ja wohl nicht angehen sowas



Das steht ja wohl in keiner Relation. Da wirken ja wohl ganz andere KrÃ¤fte....
Aber im Prinzip geb ich dir schon recht!



> Ein 1000â¬ Rahmen hÃ¤lt weniger aus als ein 100â¬ Rahmen.. ob dus mir glaubst oder nicht. Teurer = Leichter und Steifer = DÃ¼nnere Rohre. Wieso Teurer? Weil der Aufwand bei der Herstellung viel grÃ¶sser ist.



Ist wohl oft wirklich der Fall. Aber wir wollen es ja auch nicht anders, oder?


----------



## thomasx (10. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ein 1000â¬ Rahmen hÃ¤lt weniger aus als ein 100â¬ Rahmen.. ob dus mir glaubst oder nicht. Teurer = Leichter und Steifer = DÃ¼nnere Rohre. Wieso Teurer? Weil der Aufwand bei der Herstellung viel grÃ¶sser ist.



das kann man so aber nicht stehen lassen. Wenn die RohrsÃ¤tze anstÃ¤ndig veredelt werden, bekommt man so schnell auch keine Delle rein. Und fÃ¼r einen 1000 Euro Rahmen kann man wohl erwarten das er nicht gleich bei jedem StoÃ eine Beule bekommt.

Das es anderes geht zeigen doch auch andere Hersteller, ich hatte mit meinem Cannondale einen schweren Unfall, mir hat ein Auto die Vorfahrt genommen, ich lag 14 Tage im Krankenhaus, am Rahmen meines CAAD3 war nix, nicht mal eine Andeutung einer Beule.


----------



## alexlux (10. März 2007)

Mit geht diese ganze Schönrednerei allmählich auf den Senkel!

Wenn ich ein Rad kaufe, dass 2000 Euro kostet und das als MOUNTAINBIKE (das vergessen irgendwie viele) auf den Einsatz im härteren Gelände ausgerichtet ist, kann ich erwarten, dass es diesen Anforderungen in jeglicher Hinsicht gewachsen ist. Dazu gehört unbedingt auch Stabilität  nicht nur beim Fahren (STW-blabla). Ein Rahmen, der sturzbedingte Kräfte bis zu einem gewissen Grad nicht aushält, verfehlt meines Erachtens die Zielsetzung bei einem MTB.
Leider werde immer mehr High-Tech-Rahmen anstatt auf Funktionalität im gedachten Einsatzgebiet schonungslos auf Gewicht getrimmt. Dies ist sicher nicht nur bei Canyon so. Was mich aber ärgert ist die Reaktion der Leute hier. Wenn das Rad bloß auf den Waldboden kipptnatürlich kann Canyon nichts für den Wind, aber ich kann doch ein Produkt so herstellen, dass es zumindest solchen banalen Beanspruchungen gewachsen ist. Bremshebel lockern damit nichts passiert??? Klar, ist ja nicht so wichtig, dass die Bremsen fest am Lenker arretiert sindDie nächste Aussage: dumm gelaufen. Natürlich ist es dumm gelaufen, sonst wäre ja nichts passiert. Aber gerade wenn es einmal dumm gelaufen ist, sollte die Qualität des Produktes dies ausgleichen und einen größeren Schaden verhindern. Dafür zahle ich ja schließlich auch.
Leichtigkeit UND Stabilität machen für mich die Qualität und den Entwicklungsstand eines Rahmens aus, wobei die Leichtigkeit nur immer so weit gehen sollte, wie es die Stabilität zulässt.

Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit Stahlrahmen. Auch Alu-Rahmen können so gebaut werden, dass sie deutlich mehr aushalten als ein Aufschlagen auf dem Waldboden nachdem das Rad umgekippt ist oder einen einfachen Stürzt. Ich fahre seit über 10 Jahren mein Hardtail aus Alu der so verschrienen Marke Red Bull. Damit bin ich wer weiß wie oft gestürzt oder mir ist das Rad umgefallen. Dellen habe ich deswegen nicht. Es geht also auch anders. Mir ist es lieber der Rahmen hat ein paar hundert Gramm mehr, als ich muss ständig irgendwelche Beschädigungen fürchten. Die Superduperultraleichtbaurahmen sollen von mir aus die Profis fahren, die die Rahmen hinterher geschmissen bekommen. Meiner soll jedenfalls wieder 10 Jahre halten.

Und der vielfach gezogene Vergleich mit einem Auto hinkt an mehreren Ecken:

wie schon von tschobi geschrieben wirken da ganz andere Kräfte
bei einem Auto muss man nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Benutzer gegen Gegenstände fährt. Bei einem MOUNTAINBIKE dagegen, mit dem man bestimmungsgemäß auf wurzeligen oder felsigen Trails unterwegs ist, gehört der ein oder andere einfache Sturz unvermeidlich zum Einsatzgebiet dazu.
Die anfällige Autokarosserie ist Außenhülle und nicht tragender Kern wie ein Fahrrad-Rahmen.
Beim Auto ist die Tatsache, dass sich die Karosserie leicht verformt auch sicherheitstechnisch bedingt (Knautschzone)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (10. März 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> das kann man so aber nicht stehen lassen. Wenn die RohrsÃ¤tze anstÃ¤ndig veredelt werden, bekommt man so schnell auch keine Delle rein. Und fÃ¼r einen 1000 Euro Rahmen kann man wohl erwarten das er nicht gleich bei jedem StoÃ eine Beule bekommt.



Ungelogen: Eine RedBull Dose klingt nicht viel anders als mein Oberrohr. NatÃ¼rlich ist das Oberrohr dicker  Aber die Rohre sind genug "veredelt", dass sie was aushalten. Sonst hÃ¤tte man ja nach einem 30cm Drop schon einen zerstauchten Rahmen. 



> Ist wohl oft wirklich der Fall. Aber wir wollen es ja auch nicht anders, oder?



Ich hÃ¤tte gerne 300g mehr am XC6.0...



> Wenn ich ein Rad kaufe, dass 2000 Euro kostet und das als MOUNTAINBIKE (das vergessen irgendwie viele) auf den Einsatz im hÃ¤rteren GelÃ¤nde ausgerichtet ist, kann ich erwarten, dass es diesen Anforderungen in jeglicher Hinsicht gewachsen ist. Dazu gehÃ¶rt unbedingt auch StabilitÃ¤t â nicht nur beim Fahren (STW-blabla). Ein Rahmen, der sturzbedingte KrÃ¤fte bis zu einem gewissen Grad nicht aushÃ¤lt, verfehlt meines Erachtens die Zielsetzung bei einem MTB.



WÃ¤hrend du deinen Post verfasst hast, hast du scheinbar vergessen, dass das MOUNTAINBIKE auf den Einsatz fÃ¼r VorwÃ¤rtsfahren und kleinere SprÃ¼nge ausgerichtet ist. Und es ist diesen Anforderungen in jeglicher Hinsicht gewachsen. Du allerdings redest von irgendwelchen StÃ¼rzen und seitlichen SchlÃ¤gen. 

Wenn du auf die Fresse fliegst: Selber schuld! Das haben die Bikehersteller nicht riesig zu beachten! Logisch hat der Rahmen eine gewisse StabilitÃ¤t, denn irgendwann fliegt jeder auf die Schnauze. Aber was erwartest du, dass wegen StÃ¼rzen kÃ¼nftig nur noch Stahlrahmen geschweisst werden?

Ich bin mit meinem XC schon die kranksten sachen gefahren. Wurzeln, Treppen, AbsÃ¤tze... ich bin nicht der mutigste, der beste schon garnicht. Wenn das grÃ¶sste Kettenblatt aufsetzen wÃ¼rde, dann drossel ich mich  Wenn man allerdings drÃ¼berspringen kann, gehts weiter. Auch wenn das XC ein Race- und Tourenbike ist, kann man damit ziemlich krankes Zeug bauen. Wenn du dich dabei flachlegst, kann Canyon auch nichts dafÃ¼r.



> Was mich aber Ã¤rgert ist die Reaktion der Leute hier. Wenn das Rad bloÃ auf den Waldboden kipptâ¦natÃ¼rlich kann Canyon nichts fÃ¼r den Wind, aber ich kann doch ein Produkt so herstellen, dass es zumindest solchen banalen Beanspruchungen gewachsen ist. âBremshebel lockern damit nichts passiertâ??? Klar, ist ja nicht so wichtig, dass die Bremsen fest am Lenker arretiert sindâ¦



Das war mein XC6.0. Anfangs hab ich mich geÃ¤rgert, aber so what! Nen neuen Rahmen werde ich so oder so nicht kriegen und es fÃ¤hrt ja immernoch! Sieht halt nur nicht wirklich schÃ¶n aus.
Ausserdem ist das nicht so einfach, wie du es sagst. Wenn Punktuell eine Kraft aufs Oberrohr wirkt wÃ¤hrend das Bike seitlich Kippt, dann drÃ¼ckt sich da schon was rein. Was es war weiss ich nicht, die Delle habe ich erst spÃ¤ter bemerkt. Wahrscheinlich eine Wurzel unter dem Laub.
Bremshebel lockern wÃ¼rde ich an deiner stelle, wenn du mal auf die Schnauze fliegst und dabei dein Lenker rumgerissen wird, hast du schnell mal ne schÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶ne Delle drin, vielleicht auch gleich den Bremsgriff verbogen... Du musst das ganze ja nicht so locker machen, dass du den Hebel mÃ¼helos drehen kannst...


----------



## Laudach (10. März 2007)

Ich möchte alexlux zu 100% Recht geben.   In Österreich muss nach Gewährleistungsrecht ein Kaufgegenstand neben den vertraglich vereinbarten die gewöhnlich vorausgesetzten Eigenschaften aufweisen. Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei einem Mountainbike voraussetze, dass es nicht gleich eine hässliche Delle hat, wenn es einmal umfällt oder ich leicht stürze. Es darf ja zum Beispiel auch ein Trinkglas nicht gleich zerbrechen, wenn ich es etwas fester auf den Tisch stelle. Gegenstände des täglichen Lebens müssen einfach einer alltäglichen Beanspruchung gewachsen sein! Und bei einem Mountainbike sind kleine Stürze einfach völlig normal. Kratzer im Lack muss man da in Kauf nehmen, aber eine größere Beule ist wirklich inakzeptabel. Der Vergleich mit einem Auto hinkt natürlich gewaltig, außerdem kann man Beulen in der Karosserie reparieren, eine Delle im Rahmen aber nicht! Neulich war ich in einem Fachgeschäft und hab mal an die Oberrohre von wirklich teuren Fullys geklopft (Simplon, Trek,...) und ich muss sagen, das hat sich deutlich stabiler angehört und angefühlt als bei meinem XC 9.0. Ich hoffe, dass mein XC nie eine Delle wegen einer nur leichten Krafteinwirkung bekommt, und wenn doch, dann war das definitiv nicht nur mein erstes, sondern auch mein letztes Canyon! Es kann nicht sein, zu Lasten der Kunden lediglich technische Schauwerte zu optimieren, um damit in den BIKE-Bravos zu glänzen!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. März 2007)

Hi ! 

Evtl. sollten hier auch mal alle etwas schreiben, die schon einen/mehrere Stürze mit einem Canyon hatten, wo es keine Beule im Rahmen gab !
Dann sieht das "Beulen-Sturz-Verhältnis" vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Es wird halt meistens nur das Negative hier geschrieben - solange das Rad "normal" funktioniert wird das halt nicht extra erwähnt.


"Dünn" hört sich der Rahmen wirklich an, aber das Fahrrad soll sich ja nicht gut anhören, sondern gut anfühlen  
Durch die "vielen" Beulen hier im Forum bin ich zwar auch gewarnt - also achte ich beim Abstellen immer besonders auf festen Stand oder lege das Bike gleich vorsichtig auf die Seite. Und nicht zu stürzen versuche ich auch schon wegen meiner Knochen - aber ich fahre so oder so eher defensiv.

Beulenfreie Fahrt 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Yossarian (10. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne 300g mehr am XC6.0...



Hättest du ja haben können. Nennt sich ES.


----------



## Laudach (10. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Evtl. sollten hier auch mal alle etwas schreiben, die schon einen/mehrere Stürze mit einem Canyon hatten, wo es keine Beule im Rahmen gab !
> Dann sieht das "Beulen-Sturz-Verhältnis" vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> ...



Über Stürze ohne Beulen kann ich leider nicht berichten - hatte nämlich noch keinen! Im Übrigen mache ich es wie du, ich behandle mein Bike wie ein rohes Ei, was halt insbesondere beim Transport (Dachträger kann man zB eher vergessen) nicht sehr lustig ist. Vor Experimenten wie den Bremshebel lockerer zu montieren kann ich nur abraten! Wenn er vom Oberrohr verschoben werden kann, dann erst recht beim Fahren. Es sollte jedem sein eigener Körper mehr wert sein als der Rahmen des Bikes!


----------



## alexlux (10. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Während du deinen Post verfasst hast, hast du scheinbar vergessen, dass das MOUNTAINBIKE auf den Einsatz für Vorwärtsfahren und kleinere Sprünge ausgerichtet ist. Und es ist diesen Anforderungen in jeglicher Hinsicht gewachsen. Du allerdings redest von irgendwelchen Stürzen und seitlichen Schlägen.



Ich bin - wie oben schon geschrieben - eben der Meinung, ein Mountainbike muss mehr aushalten als Vorwärtsfahren und kleinere Sprünge, nämlich auch unbedeutende Stürze und seitliche Schläge, da dies bei einem MTB viel häufiger passieren kann als bei sonstigen Rädern. Diese sind dem Mountainbiken quasi immanent. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass jeder irgendwann mal auf die Nase fällt. Wenn ich mir da jedes Mal eine Delle einfange, sieht der Rahmen bald aus wie ein Golfball (ob er dann wohl auch eine gesteigerte  Aerodynamik hat ) 



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Fresse fliegst: Selber schuld! Das haben die Bikehersteller nicht riesig zu beachten!



Klar bin ich schuld, wenn ich stürze, da dies aber - jedenfalls bis zu einem gewissen Grad - zum Mountainbiken dazugehört, bin ich sehr wohl der Ansicht, dass die Hersteller das zu beachten haben.



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aber was erwartest du, dass wegen Stürzen künftig nur noch Stahlrahmen geschweisst werden?



Wie geschrieben: es ist nicht unmöglich, stabile Alurahmen zu bauen.


----------



## ToM04 (10. März 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Im Übrigen mache ich es wie du, ich behandle mein Bike wie ein rohes Ei, was halt insbesondere beim Transport (Dachträger kann man zB eher vergessen) nicht sehr lustig ist.



Also ich kann nix sagen was gegen einen Dachträgertransport spricht. Ich hab ein Jahr lang mein ES8 mit einem Dachträger ohne Probleme transportiert.
Außerdem hat mein ES8 auch ein paar Stürze ohne Schaden überlebt.

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt nicht gut wenn einfach so ein Rahmen oder mittlerweile sogar eine Marke schlecht gemacht wird, nur weil eine Delle im Rahmen nach einem Sturz vorhanden ist.

Wenn ein Biker sicher sagen kann, dass kein Stein oder Ähnliches beim Sturz an den Rahmen geschlagen hat, dann ist es ok auf den Rahmen zu schimpfen. 

Nur so als Beispiel:
Auf eine Aludose kann man sich im Grunde ohne Probleme stellen, aber man kann sie auch einfach auf der Seite eindrücken.

ToM


----------



## S.D. (10. März 2007)

alexlux schrieb:


> Mit geht diese ganze SchÃ¶nrednerei allmÃ¤hlich auf den Senkel!
> 
> Wenn ich ein Rad kaufe, dass 2000 Euro kostet und das als MOUNTAINBIKE (das vergessen irgendwie viele) auf den Einsatz im hÃ¤rteren GelÃ¤nde ausgerichtet ist, kann ich erwarten, dass es diesen Anforderungen in jeglicher Hinsicht gewachsen ist. Dazu gehÃ¶rt unbedingt auch StabilitÃ¤t â nicht nur beim Fahren (STW-blabla). Ein Rahmen, der sturzbedingte KrÃ¤fte bis zu einem gewissen Grad nicht aushÃ¤lt, verfehlt meines Erachtens die Zielsetzung bei einem MTB.
> Leider werde immer mehr High-Tech-Rahmen anstatt auf FunktionalitÃ¤t im gedachten Einsatzgebiet schonungslos auf Gewicht getrimmt. Dies ist sicher nicht nur bei Canyon so. Was mich aber Ã¤rgert ist die Reaktion der Leute hier. Wenn das Rad bloÃ auf den Waldboden kipptâ¦natÃ¼rlich kann Canyon nichts fÃ¼r den Wind, aber ich kann doch ein Produkt so herstellen, dass es zumindest solchen banalen Beanspruchungen gewachsen ist. âBremshebel lockern damit nichts passiertâ??? Klar, ist ja nicht so wichtig, dass die Bremsen fest am Lenker arretiert sindâ¦Die nÃ¤chste Aussage: âdumm gelaufenâ. NatÃ¼rlich ist es dumm gelaufen, sonst wÃ¤re ja nichts passiert. Aber gerade wenn es einmal dumm gelaufen ist, sollte die QualitÃ¤t des Produktes dies ausgleichen und einen grÃ¶Ãeren Schaden verhindern. DafÃ¼r zahle ich ja schlieÃlich auch.
> ...



Sehe ich ganz genauso.
Klar - ein leichter Rahmen ist natÃ¼rlich empfindlicher als ein schwerer, aber ganz so leicht sollte sich ein Oberrohr nicht verformen.
Auch ist klar, dass man beim Biken in erster Linie vorwÃ¤rts kommen soll, aber gerade in dem Sport gehÃ¶ren auch StÃ¼rtze zur Tagesordnung.
Wobei ich eine Delle bei einem richtigen Sturz noch einsehen kÃ¶nnte, aber dass sowas schon passiert, wenn man das Bike etwas unsanft auf dem Waldboden ablegt, halte ich fÃ¼r Ã¼bertrieben.

Gruss


----------



## Laudach (10. März 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nix sagen was gegen einen Dachträgertransport spricht. Ich hab ein Jahr lang mein ES8 mit einem Dachträger ohne Probleme transportiert.
> Außerdem hat mein ES8 auch ein paar Stürze ohne Schaden überlebt.
> 
> 
> ToM



Aber ist nicht ein ES doch ein bisschen stabiler als ein XC?


----------



## ToM04 (10. März 2007)

Laudach schrieb:


> Aber ist nicht ein ES doch ein bisschen stabiler als ein XC?



mal ganz ehrlich glaubst du wirklich das der rahmen vom material her anders ist bei einem es?

ich denk dass da sicher nur die geometrie anders ist, kann mich natürlich aber auch irren. 

ToM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. März 2007)

Ich hab mir mal erspart, den ganzen Fred wirklich *komplett* zu lesen. Macht wahrscheinlich nix, weil dies oder ähnliches schon des öfteren hier zu lesen war.

Eins frage ich mich allerdings bei jedem Mal mehr:

Warum fahren eigentlich so viele der hier postenden Menschen Mountain Bike, anstatt Karnickel zu züchten oder Wattebäuschchen zu sammeln?

Ich lese hier Warnungen vor leicht gelösten Bremsgriffen, denn das Leben solle einem wichtiger sein, als der Rahmen (wer bitte braucht denn für diese Erkenntnis fremde Hilfe?), ich höre Rufe nach Gewährleistung (wen interessiert eigentlich ein mit Sicherheit dilletantisch interpretiertes Ösi-Verbraucherschutzrecht?) und ich vernehme die mahnenden Worte von Leuten, die öffentlich bekennen, ihr Bike wie ein rohes Ei zu behandeln (Warum kaufst du dir nicht ne Palette Eier statt nen Bike?).

Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich so drastisch ausdrücke, aber das kotzt mich an!

Ich habe mir vor 15 Jahren das erste Bike gekauft, *weil* ich mich damit manchmal auf die Fresse lege, nicht *obwohl*. Wenn ich mich anders fit halten wollte, würde ich Yoga betreiben. Ich fahre in den Wald, um mich und das Teil, dass ich unterm Arsch habe auszuprobieren und auch mal zu scheitern. Das dabei mal was zu Bruch geht, ist mir vorher klar. Euch nicht???

Lasst euch doch einfach eine Rundum-Lebens-Vollkasko-Versicherung verkaufen, setzt euch aufs Sofa (oder - Gipfel der Gefahr - aufs Hollandrad) und hört auf zu heulen. 

Wenn euch die vielzitierten 2000,- uro zu schade zum verbeulen sind, hab ich ein, zwei gute Tips:


einfach mal der Frau was schönes schenken
an "Brot für die Welt" spenden
schon mal fü's Altenheim zurück legen
einfach behalten

oder, und das ist der ultimative Tip:

*Einfach mal die Fresse halten*

liebe Grüße

Axel


----------



## uphillking (10. März 2007)

@etxo: heute nen schlechten Tag gehabt ?


----------



## Yossarian (10. März 2007)

ToM04 schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich glaubst du wirklich das der rahmen vom material her anders ist bei einem es?
> 
> ich denk dass da sicher nur die geometrie anders ist, kann mich natürlich aber auch irren.
> 
> ToM



Genau, du kannst.


----------



## exto (10. März 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> @etxo: heute nen schlechten Tag gehabt ?



Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ich bei dem Wetter arbeiten musste, statt zu biken, ging's eigentlich. Ich hab nur ne Heulsusenallergie...


----------



## Laudach (10. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal erspart, den ganzen Fred wirklich *komplett* zu lesen. Macht wahrscheinlich nix, weil dies oder ähnliches schon des öfteren hier zu lesen war.
> 
> Eins frage ich mich allerdings bei jedem Mal mehr:
> 
> ...



Lieber Axel,

wie ich sehe, ist ein Gutteil deiner Tirade auf mich gemünzt. Was "ein mit Sicherheit dilletantisch interpretiertes Ösi-Verbraucherschutzrecht" anbelangt, das angeblich ohnehin niemanden interessiert, darf ich dir sagen, dass ich demnächst mein Studium der Rechtswissenschaften abschließen werde  und das entsprechende Fach bereits mit einer guten Note absolviert habe. Am Rande sei noch erwähnt, dass man Gewährleistungsrecht nicht mit Verbraucherschutzrecht gleichsetzen kann und das Gewährleistungsrecht - wie immer es bei euch heißt - in Deutschland nicht viel anders sein kann, unter anderem deshalb, weil es (zum Teil) auf einer EU-Richtlinie basiert.

Dass manche Menschen Hilfe bei der Erkenntnis brauchen, dass das Leben wichtiger ist als ein Rahmen, folgt schon aus dem Umstand, dass sie ihre Bremsgriffe lockern, weil sie sich dadurch Schonung des Rahmens erwarten. Hast du's jetzt geschnallt? Wenn nicht, erklär ich dir's später gerne noch einmal!

Wenn du ganz locker in kauf nehmen kannst, 2000 Euro zu verbeulen, musst du ja ganz schön viel Geld haben!

Auf deine übrigen Absonderungen möchte ich nicht eingehen und dich nur mehr bitten, in Zukunft den anderen Forumsmitgliedern wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an Wertschätzung und Höflichkeit entgegenzubringen. Da mir aber klar ist, dass solche Appelle sinnlos sind, werde ich mich bis auf weiteres aus diesem Forum zurückziehen. Ich kann schließlich mein Niveau nicht beliebig absenken!  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Laudach


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Evtl. sollten hier auch mal alle etwas schreiben, die schon einen/mehrere Stürze mit einem Canyon hatten, wo es keine Beule im Rahmen gab !
> Dann sieht das "Beulen-Sturz-Verhältnis" vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> Es wird halt meistens nur das Negative hier geschrieben - solange das Rad "normal" funktioniert wird das halt nicht extra erwähnt.



Ich habe aufgehört zu zählen... Darum ist das rumgewinsle auch sinnlos.  Viele Stürze - null Beulen davon. Nur die eine vom Wind. 
Der härteste Sturz war ziemlich hoch im Waldboden. Da war das Canyon gradmal ein paar Kilometer alt. Fazit: Dem gehts wunderbar... keine einzige beschädigung (während mein Knie für die nächsten 5min nicht mehr mitmachen wollte...)



Yossarian schrieb:


> Hättest du ja haben können. Nennt sich ES.



Toll, ein ES ist aber weniger Tourenorientiert. 



alexlux schrieb:


> Ich bin - wie oben schon geschrieben - eben der Meinung, ein Mountainbike muss mehr aushalten als Vorwärtsfahren und kleinere Sprünge, nämlich auch unbedeutende Stürze und seitliche Schläge, da dies bei einem MTB viel häufiger passieren kann als bei sonstigen Rädern. Diese sind dem Mountainbiken quasi immanent. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass jeder irgendwann mal auf die Nase fällt. Wenn ich mir da jedes Mal eine Delle einfange, sieht der Rahmen bald aus wie ein Golfball (ob er dann wohl auch eine gesteigerte  Aerodynamik hat )
> 
> Klar bin ich schuld, wenn ich stürze, da dies aber - jedenfalls bis zu einem gewissen Grad - zum Mountainbiken dazugehört, bin ich sehr wohl der Ansicht, dass die Hersteller das zu beachten haben.



Es ist tatsächlich so, dass ein MTB mehr einstecken muss als ein RR, weil auf dem Mountain halt mehr sturzgefahr herrscht als auf der Strase. Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich hab mich ja auch schon einige male hingelegt. Das miese daran ist allerdings, dass die genau diese eine Delle nicht ein umfaller sondern der Wind war. 

Und natürlich ist es nicht unmöglich stabile Alurahmen zu bauen! Aber du kannst nicht einen leichten und steifen Panzer fahren, so leid es mir tut! Am meisten stabilität verliert der Rahmen durch das sehr geringe Gewicht. Und auch wenn es ******** und angsteinflössend klingt wenn man an den Rahmen klopft: Er hält das nötigste aus, ist leicht und sehr steif!
Sonst kauft man sich ein Scream...


----------



## Endurance (11. März 2007)

Ich muss über Eure Eierschalendellendiskusion doch leicht schmunzeln...

Offensichtlich kann es ein Rahmenhersteller nicht allen Kunden rechtmachen. Die einen wollen ultraleicht die anderen stabil. Ultraleicht *und *stabil gibt es *nicht*! Evtl. noch leicht und stabil. Aber wenn ein Rahmen 100g mehr wiegt wird das dem Hersteller ja auch von Vielen gleich wieder unter die Nase gehalten. 
Ich erinnere mich noch an die endlosen Diskussionen im Bergwerk Forum wo alle partout BW als rückständig angeklagt haben weil die kaum konifizierte Rohre verbauen (außer beim explizit als Leichtbau gekennzeichnetem M. SL). Aber zumindest gibt es da keine Dellen... klar man kann konifizieren ohne das es gleich zu Coladosenblechrohren kommen muss aber dann ist es eben trotzdem ein bisserl schwerer als ein Rahmen der bis aufs letzte erleichtert wurde.

Mein superteurer, leichter Rotwild Rahmen hat auch schon eine Delle (im Sitzrohr) durch umfallen, die x Saltos hat er ohne Schaden überstanden. Ärgerlich aber normal. Meine BW Rahmen und auch der Nicolai haben/hatten da keine Probleme, die sind aber auch ein gutes Stück schwerer... Also lasst es gut sein aktzeptiert es so wie es ist oder wenn Ihr wollt das Canyon seine Philosophie in dem Punkt ändert dürft Ihr eben kein Canyon mehr kaufen.

Bevor hier jemand meint ich wäre anticanyon: Ich hab vor x Jahren ein FS3000 gefahren und ein Torque 2007 ist bestellt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2007)

Endurance schrieb:


> Ärgerlich aber normal.


Das ist der Punkt.

Ich habe auch eine Delle im Oberrohr -- das Rad ist da vermutlich mal auf irgendeinen Gegenstand gefallen, ich weiß aber gar nicht, bei welchem Sturz das war.
Genauso hab ich zwei Dellen im Oberrohr meines alten Stahlhardtails und das, obwohl dieses nicht mal sonderlich leicht ist.

An die Hysteriker, die behaupten, dass es gefährlich sei, mit nicht ganz festgeschraubten Bremsgriffen zu fahren. (meine Bremsgriffe lassen sich nur mit sanfter Kraft verdrehen):
Erst ausprobieren und dann gscheit reden! Meine Bremsgriffe "lehnen" sich an die fest angeschraubten Schaltgriffe an, ich fahre eher etwas härter und da hat sich noch nie ein Bremsgriff ungewollt weggedreht -- nur bei Stürzen, und da fast immer.....


Ach so, zu meinen eingedellten Rahmen noch: ich fahre die Bikes ganz normal weiter -- ich mache mir keine Sorgen bezügl. der Stabilität.

Wenn jemand sich eine Delle wg. eines Sturzes eingefangen hat: schade, Pech.
Wenn jemand sich eine Delle eingefangen hat, weil die Bremshebel ins Oberrohr eingeschlagen sind: Selbst schuld.


----------



## Seiffer (11. März 2007)

100.000  Belohnung für denjenigen, der die eierlegende Wollmichsau baut!

Wie schon des Öfteren gesagt, ärgerlich. Aber das ist halt der Nachteil. Mein XC 9.0 ist leichter als mein 98 er Trek (das schon mit den verbauten Parts nicht ganz so schwer ist), obwohl's mehr Federweg vorne und hinten noch einen zusätzlicher Dämpfer hat. 

Wollte ich das? Ja, wie wahrscheinlich jeder der ein XC kauft. Stört es mich, dass man mit den Fingern das Rohr verformen kann und dass sich das Rohr wie eine Colabüchse anhört? Irgendwie schon, aber weniger als das was ich wollte. 

Also fahr ich weiter und hoffe, dass nie eine Delle ins Rohr kommt. Scheint ja wohl so zu sein, dass man auch stürzen kann, ohne das Rohr zu verdellen. Heißt also, auch stürzen will gelernt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Seiffer schrieb:


> 100.000  Belohnung für denjenigen, der die eierlegende Wollmichsau baut!



Canyon Spectral. 

Meine IBAN kriegst per PN.


----------



## Endurance (11. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Canyon Spectral.
> 
> Meine IBAN kriegst per PN.


Carbon, hilft zwar gegen die Beule, aber im Schlechtfall haste ein Loch im Gutfall ist der Lack ab. Wobei ich eher Pro (gut gemachte) Carbonrahmen bin (habe 2 Jahre ein Scott Strike gefahren und nur gute Erfahrungen - bis auf die Lackschäden).


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Wenns ein Loch im Carbonrahmen gibt, ist das dann aber doch ziemlich gefährlich im gegensatz zu einer Delle, oder?


----------



## Endurance (11. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wenns ein Loch im Carbonrahmen gibt, ist das dann aber doch ziemlich gefährlich im gegensatz zu einer Delle, oder?



Nicht unbedingt (wenn die Stelle nicht wirklich belastet wird). Ich habe es noch nie geschafft ein Loch in einen Carbonrahmen zu fahren, da war immer Lenkerhebel, Sattel oder ich vorher kaputt. Außerdem hast ja Du Carbon als Lösung des Dellenproblems vorgeschlagen oder nicht?


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

Das war, weil mstaab sagte das Spectral sei die eierlegende Wollmilchsau (Marketing??  )

Ich hab am XC oben rechts mitte vom Oberrohr ne kleine Delle. Wenn da nun wirklich ein Loch im Carbonrahmen wäre, wäre das wohl weniger tragisch, oder?


----------



## Strider (11. März 2007)

Nur mal meine Meinung:
Ich bin auch für ein paar hundert Gramm mehr und dafür keine Cola Dose. 
Liegt meiner Meinung auch daran, dass die Bike Magazine den Stiffness-to-Weight Wert so zelebrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (11. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das war, weil mstaab sagte das Spectral sei die eierlegende Wollmilchsau (Marketing??  )
> 
> Ich hab am XC oben rechts mitte vom Oberrohr ne kleine Delle. Wenn da nun wirklich ein Loch im Carbonrahmen wäre, wäre das wohl weniger tragisch, oder?



Kleine Dellen in ColaDose => höchsten Lackabplatzer am Carbonrahmen es sei denn Du knallst auf spitze oder scharfe Kanten, aber dann wäre der Alurahmen wahrscheinlich auch hinüber... Nachteil von Carbon ist eben (noch) das eine vernünftiger CRahmen teurer ist. Was natürlich passiert wenn die CRahmen auch mal so ans Tuninglimit rankommen... wahrscheinlich kann man dann mit ner Taschenlampe das Oberrohr röntgen


----------



## Yossarian (11. März 2007)

Strider schrieb:


> Nur mal meine Meinung:
> Ich bin auch für ein paar hundert Gramm mehr und dafür keine Cola Dose.
> Liegt meiner Meinung auch daran, dass die Bike Magazine den Stiffness-to-Weight Wert so zelebrieren.



Oder daran, daß jeder Hobbyfahrer meint, er müsse dasselbe minimalgewichtige MTB haben wie die Profis.
Für den Alltagseinsatz hat das Gewicht für mich nicht erste Priorität. Der Profi bekommt halt das Nächste, wenn er eins zuschanden geritten hat. Das kann und will ich mir aber nicht leisten.


----------



## exto (12. März 2007)

Hallo Laudach,

nein, du musst dich weder zurückziehen, noch dein Niveau absenken. Erstens ist es ja auch ganz schön, mal jemanden mit Niveau hier im Forum vertreten zu habe, nicht nur ungehobelte Norddeutsche, zweitens war mein Kommentar nicht auf *dich* gemünzt (wie auch? Ich kenne dich ja nicht), sondern auf *deine Aussagen*. Die Nichtbeachtung dieses kleinen aber feinen Unterschiedes ist offensichtlich ein weit verbreitetes Problem in unserer (und eurer?) Gesellschaft.

Leider ist mir euer Verbraucherschutzrecht sicherlich weit weniger vertraut, als dir (übrigens Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung), trotzdem wage ich mal, zu bezweifeln, ob es entscheidend maßgeblich ist, welche Eigenschaft du persönlich von einem Produkt erwartest.

Deine Vermutung, dass ich über erhebliche Geldmittel verfüge, wird schon mit einem Blick auf meine Berufsbezeichnung im Profil ad absurdum geführt. Ich bin nämlich kein Jurist  Ich gleiche das dadurch aus, dass ich beispielsweise ein Auto fahre, das knapp ein Drittel des Bike-Anschaffungswertes gekostet hat.

Lass dir von mir nicht den Spaß verderben...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Holubaer (12. März 2007)

Den Vergleich mit dem Auto machen die bei Canyon auch, um dir zu erklären, warum sie nichts machen können... :-(


----------



## AmmuNation (12. März 2007)

Und sie haben recht. Auch wenns eine ganz andere Situation ist. Du kriegst keinen neuen Popel wenn du deinen an den Baum setzt.


----------



## MasterAss (12. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> nicht nur ungehobelte Norddeutsche



Sagt einer der in Bad Oeynhausen sesshaft ist...


----------



## Laudach (12. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Laudach,
> 
> nein, du musst dich weder zurückziehen, noch dein Niveau absenken. Erstens ist es ja auch ganz schön, mal jemanden mit Niveau hier im Forum vertreten zu habe, nicht nur ungehobelte Norddeutsche, zweitens war mein Kommentar nicht auf *dich* gemünzt (wie auch? Ich kenne dich ja nicht), sondern auf *deine Aussagen*. Die Nichtbeachtung dieses kleinen aber feinen Unterschiedes ist offensichtlich ein weit verbreitetes Problem in unserer (und eurer?) Gesellschaft.
> 
> ...




Hallo Axel,

es ist tatsächlich nicht maßgeblich, was ich von einem Produkt erwarte. Darum sprach ich ja auch von den gewöhnlich (also allgemein) vorausgesetzten Eigenschaften eines Produktes. Ich habe dabei auch sozusagen nur laut gedacht, wahrscheinlich wird man eine geringe Wandstärke der Rohre nicht als Mangel ansehen können.

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, dass ich zB das mit dem "Fresse halten" auf mich und nicht auf meine Aussagen bezogen habe. Wie sollen Aussagen auch die Fresse halten?   Wie auch immer, ich bin ja nicht nachtragend. Vielleicht ist bei euch im Norden der Umgangston generell ein wenig rauher? Ein in Bayern lebender Herr aus NRW hat mir einmal erzählt, dass er sich was das angeht in Bayern ziemlich zurückhalten muss!  

In diesem Forum gibt es übrigens jede Menge Leute mit Niveau. Ob ich dazugehöre kann ich aber schon aus Gründen der Bescheidenheit nicht sagen.  

Um auch einmal etwas Positives über das XC zu sagen: Das Teil fährt sich einfach spitze!   Daher bin ich ja auch so besorgt, dass ihm etwas zustoßen könnte!

Grüße,

Laudach


----------



## exto (12. März 2007)

Keine Ahnung, ob man sich schon als gemeiner NRWler in Bayern zurückhalten muss. Der Ruf, den die ausgesuchte Freundlichkeit der *Ost*westfalen zu denen ich mich zählen darf genießt, ist jedenfalls legendär.

So, dann entschuldige ich mich mal für's "Fresse halten", dann wär das ja auch geklärt...


----------



## exto (12. März 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Sagt einer der in Bad Oeynhausen sesshaft ist...



Voooorsicht !

B.O. liegt auf der "richtigen" Seite des Gebirges. Also zwar an der Grenze zu, aber nicht in Norddeutschland. Bis dahin sind es noch mindestens 1500 Meter.


----------



## fone (13. März 2007)

Strider schrieb:


> Nur mal meine Meinung:
> Ich bin auch für ein paar hundert Gramm mehr und dafür keine Cola Dose.
> Liegt meiner Meinung auch daran, dass die Bike Magazine den Stiffness-to-Weight Wert so zelebrieren.



deswegen hast du dich ja auch für ein cube entschieden.
das ist ja das schöne an der freien marktwirtschaft bei uns im westen - jeder kann das kaufen, was seinen ansprüchen am besten entspricht. wenn man falsch kauft liegt das nicht daran, dass es das enstprechende produkt nicht gibt, sondern dass man sich falsch entschieden hat bzw. seine prioritäten nicht ordentlich sortiert hat.



exto schrieb:


> So, dann entschuldige ich mich mal für's "Fresse halten", dann wär das ja auch geklärt...



ok, fürs "fresse halten" darfst du dich entschuldigen. der rest war spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitte2607 (13. März 2007)

Ich habe auch ne Delle auf dem Oberrohr. Allerdings ist ein Red Bull Factory 400, hab das Rad dann zu Rose geschickt und checken lassen. Ich kann das Rad ohne Bedenken weiterfahren.
Ist zwar ärgerlich und evtl. bei nem Verkauf problematisch, aber ich kann nix negatives feststellen.

Grüssle


----------



## MasterAss (13. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Der Ruf, den die ausgesuchte Freundlichkeit der *Ost*westfalen zu denen ich mich zählen darf genießt, ist jedenfalls legendär.



DAS halte ich für ein Gerücht!


----------



## Deichkind (14. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Voooorsicht !
> 
> B.O. liegt auf der "richtigen" Seite des Gebirges. Also zwar an der Grenze zu, aber nicht in Norddeutschland. Bis dahin sind es noch mindestens 1500 Meter.



Norddeutschland beginnt nördlich der Elbe! 
Und wir hier oben sind sowas von freundlich!

Gruß Deichkind


----------



## kh-cap (14. März 2007)

[Um auch einmal etwas Positives über das XC zu sagen: Das Teil fährt sich einfach spitze!   Daher bin ich ja auch so besorgt, dass ihm etwas zustoßen könnte!

Grüße,

Laudach[/QUOTE]

gibt es ein gutes mittel, fahr nur zur eisdiele und zurück  

@exto     

kh-cap


----------



## exto (14. März 2007)

Deichkind schrieb:


> Und wir hier oben sind sowas von freundlich!



Jo, das konnte man vor Jahren mal in ner Flens-Werbung sehen. Zitat: "Der konnte aber viele Sprachen". "Jou, blouß genützt hat ihm das goor nex".


----------



## exto (14. März 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> DAS halte ich für ein Gerücht!



Versteh ich nicht. Der Lipper an sich is total weltoffen, freundlich und immer gut gelaunt. Er zeigt das nur nicht immer gleich jedem...


----------



## 777biker (14. März 2007)

DC Einheit gibt nach beim Sturz. DC Rulz 

Alle wollen Rapidfire (Warum überhaupt diesen antiquierten Müll - *Glaubenskrieg lostret*). Tja dann halt mit Dellen leben. Der DC Hebel geht schön nach oben wenn er vors Oberrohr ballert.


----------



## Cunelli (14. März 2007)

Wenn aber einer nen flacheren Lenker fährt als du und zufällig Schaltgriffgehäuse und Lenker sich zu durchdringen versuchen hilft auch DC nix mehr.


----------



## Deichkind (19. März 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Jo, das konnte man vor Jahren mal in ner Flens-Werbung sehen. Zitat: "Der konnte aber viele Sprachen". "Jou, blouß genützt hat ihm das goor nex".



Der Typ hatte aber auch nicht "Bitte" gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (25. Juni 2007)

So jetzt hat mein ESX-Rahmen auch mal wieder eine Delle mehr. Nur diesmal eine etwas tiefere. Und nicht nur das sondern auch noch einen Riss im Alu an der betreffenden Stelle.    









Ich glaube dabei erübrigt sich die Frage ob man damit noch weiterfahren kann. 

Passiert ist das ganze bei einem, wie ich meine eher alltäglichen Sturz im Wald. Natürlich waren die Bremshebel ein wenig fest angezogen, aber meine bisherigen Räder haben das auch immer weggesteckt.  

So eine Kacke, mein schönes bike.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (25. Juni 2007)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Ich glaube dabei erübrigt sich die Frage ob man damit noch weiterfahren kann.



Ich habe an meinem ESX auch ne Delle mit Riss in der Art wie dein Bike, zwar nicht ganz so tief aber auch an der selben Stelle.
Fahre jetzt gut ein Jahr ganz normal damit weiter, passiert ist bis jetzt noch nix und man merkt auch nichts. 

Will dich zu nichts zwingen, aber ich würde weiter fahren


----------



## Raoul Duke (25. Juni 2007)

Naja ich bin mir mit der Stabilität nicht ganz sicher. Direkt nach dem Sturz habe ich die Risse (man sieht es auf dem Photo nicht aber es sind zwei) noch nicht bemerkt. Das erste Mal sind sie mir erst ca. 20km später aufgefallen. 
Ich hoffe das ist keine Tendenz.
Aber ein wenig testen werde ich den Rahmen wohl noch, bevor ich ihn rausschmeiße.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Juni 2007)

Hast du Fotos von den "rissen?" So wie es auf den Fotos ausschaut kannst du damit bedenkenlos weiterfahren.


----------



## Trollobaby (25. Juni 2007)

@ammu: laber keinen Dünnschi$$: Ich persönlich würde den nicht weiterfahren, und bedenklos schon garnicht.

@Duke: mein herzliches Beileid, aber man kann es nicht oft genug predigen, dass die Hebel nicht zu fest angezogen werden sollten.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. Juni 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> @ammu: laber keinen Dünnschi$$: Ich persönlich würde den nicht weiterfahren, und bedenklos schon garnicht.
> 
> @Duke: mein herzliches Beileid, aber man kann es nicht oft genug predigen, dass die Hebel nicht zu fest angezogen werden sollten.



Was willst du denn ansonsten machen? Mit bedenken weiter fahren, evtl bedenkenklos gar nicht fahren oder wie?  

Das hilft ihm jetzt auch nicht weiter, Thx für deinen Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (26. Juni 2007)

MEin ESX hat auch seit dem letzten Gardaseeurlaub ne grosse Delle am Unterrohr. Hat aber Gott sei Dank keine scharfen Kanten, so dass ich auch weiter damit fahre.
Aber ganz bedenkenlos mache ich das nicht. Man sollte den Rahmen schon öfters überprüfen. Bei nem Riss würde ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr fahren. 

Mein ESX hat jetzt schon sehr viele Stürze ohne Delle mitgemacht. Jetzt ist es halt soweit. Irgendwann trifft es jeden. Man muss nur oft genug stürzen 

Gruss an alle Dellengeplagten


----------



## Scapin (26. Juni 2007)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> 1) Ich glaube dabei erübrigt sich die Frage ob man damit noch weiterfahren kann.
> 
> 2) So eine Kacke, mein schönes bike.



Zu 1)
Hast du ja bereits selbst beantwortet. Wenn dir deine Gesundheit lieb ist dann lass es. Besorg dir einen anderen. Denke, bedenkenlos oder mit Bedenken ist hier bei einem ESX und "biken" keine Frage mehr.

Zu2)
Mein Beileid. Passiert leider.

Scapin


----------



## derwolf1509 (26. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal erspart, den ganzen Fred wirklich *komplett* zu lesen. Macht wahrscheinlich nix, weil dies oder ähnliches schon des öfteren hier zu lesen war.
> 
> Eins frage ich mich allerdings bei jedem Mal mehr:
> 
> ...



Endlich ,mal normale Leute!!!!....


----------



## derwolf1509 (26. Juni 2007)

So hier mal wieder was Positives ... Ich hatte schon einige nicht ganz harmlose Stürze (nach meinen Wunden zumindest)mit meinem ES 7.0. Eine Delle hab ich noch nicht bekommen. Aber wie schon gesagt...es ist einfach Pech. Selbst der beste und teuerste Rahmen bekommt ne Delle wenn er ungünstig umfällt. Kauft euch einfach einen schönen neuen und leichten Stahlrahmen. In den könnt ihr Dellen machen so viel ihr wollt! Der verkraftet das weit aus besser. (bis zu einem gewissen Grad natürlich!)

Und ich finde es unfair gegenüber Canyon die Rahmen schlecht zu machen. Dellen gibt es bei anderen Herstellern auch. Nur da schreiben die Leute nicht jede kleine Beule, Delle, Macke oder sonstiges in ein Forum, in dem es dann in 20 Seiten breitgetreten wird.

Wie schon von vielen hier gesagt, mit dem Mtb kann man stürzen! Klar ist es bitter dabei sein neues Bike zu schrotten aber das ist nunmal das Risiko das man hat. Wenn ihr das nicht wollt fahrt Rennrad....

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Sisu (26. Juni 2007)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder was Positives ... Ich hatte schon einige nicht ganz harmlose Stürze (nach meinen Wunden zumindest)mit meinem ES 7.0. Eine Delle hab ich noch nicht bekommen. Aber wie schon gesagt...es ist einfach Pech. Selbst der beste und teuerste Rahmen bekommt ne Delle wenn er ungünstig umfällt. Kauft euch einfach einen schönen neuen und leichten Stahlrahmen. In den könnt ihr Dellen machen so viel ihr wollt! Der verkraftet das weit aus besser. (bis zu einem gewissen Grad natürlich!)
> 
> Und ich finde es unfair gegenüber Canyon die Rahmen schlecht zu machen. Dellen gibt es bei anderen Herstellern auch. Nur da schreiben die Leute nicht jede kleine Beule, Delle, Macke oder sonstiges in ein Forum, in dem es dann in 20 Seiten breitgetreten wird.
> 
> ...



1.) Stimmt gestürzt bin ich weit öfter und schlimmer als Raoul Duke, allerdings so günstig, daß das Bike meist auf mir gelandet ist daher keinerlei Dellen 
bisher...sehe das auch einfach als ziemliches Pech an!
Zumal wir die Woche davor noch im Bikepark waren(da hätte ich sowas eher erwartet)....und nun sowas....auf einem ganz harmlosen Trail 

2.) hat hier die letzten 10 Postings keiner die Canyonrahmen schlecht gemacht, denn das sind sie nicht....Dellen kann man auch bei anderen Rahmen bekommen.....darum ging´s doch zuletzt auch gar nicht.

3.) ...er fährt sowieso auch Rennrad 

Shit happens......aber so wie der Rahmen jetzt aussieht, würde ich damit keine Trails mehr fahren. Habe die Risse selbst gesehen...leider gibt meine Kamera nicht mehr her...die anderen Pics sind unscharf .

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Bierfahrer (26. Juni 2007)

So ein Canyon- Rahmen ist doch nie und nimmer 1000 Euro wert. Ist doch auch nur ein umlackiert Kinesisstandardrahmen - und die gibts doch schön günstig!


----------



## Aalex (26. Juni 2007)

wenn der Rahmen überhaupt im Einkauf 100 Euro kostet ist das viel , ich würde eher weniger vermuten, kenne die taiwanesischen/chinesischen Produktionskosten für Rahmen und Fahrwerksbauteile recht gut, arbeite selbst in eienr Firma, die viel mit Taiwanesischen Produzenten zusammenarbeitet

Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, warum viele( wie zB auch die Cube Fahrer , die sich über das aktuell gestauchte Cube Fully beschweren, das sei ja Chinaschrott und bla bla) sich über die "china qualität" beschweren

Kann ich nicht verstehen, die Taiwanesen/Chinesen können mittlerweile auch Kram bauen, so ist das nicht, man muss denen nur Tolerranzen und Materialen vorgeben und die bauen da schon was Gutes draus, und das halt günstig, außerdem stellen die sich nicht an, wenn eine Lieferung mal ******* ist, die schicken dir dann einfach ne neue Lieferung frei Haus 


das so ein Rahmen instabil ist, liegt meiner Meinung nach an diesem doofen Gehibbel, seitens der ganzen komischen Marketing Fuzzis , die von ihrer überbezahlten Kanzel labern, dass ein leichter rahmen undabdingbar und das Nonplusultra ist, somit ging mit der Zeit einfach der Run auf jedes Gramm los, und das dort die Stabilität leidet sollte jedem bewusst sein, wenn es das nicht ist, bitte Rad wegwerfen und Domino spielen 

je mehr eine Eigenschaft ausgereitzt ist, desto mehr wird eine andere halt vernachlässigt, um noch Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben


----------



## rumblefish (26. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> das so ein Rahmen instabil ist, liegt meiner Meinung nach den diesem doofen Gehibbel, seitens der ganzen komischen Marketing Fuzzis , die von ihrer überbezahlten Kanzel labern, dass ein leichter rahmen undabdingbar und das Nonplusultra ist, somit ging mit der eit einfach der Run auf jedes Gramm los, und das dort die Stabilität leidet sollte jedem bewusst sein, wenn es das nicht ist, bitte Rad wegwerfen und Domino spielen



Sorry aber das ist ja wohl kompletter Müll was Du von Dir gibst  . 

Die Rahmen sind stabil für Ihren Einsatzbereich !

Ein Prosche knittert auch ein wenn Du damit gegen eine Laterne fährst und der wird nicht in Fernost produziert.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juni 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nur ein umlackiert Kinesisstandardrahmen


Das ist Unsinn.


----------



## Raoul Duke (26. Juni 2007)

@ rumble

kompletter Müll ist das was Aalex schreibt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Rahmen sind mittlerweile auf einem Niveau angekommen wo die Reserven bei Stürzen nicht mehr allzu hoch sind; und bei diesem Sport gehören Stürze halt nunmal mit dazu. Ist beim Skifahren ja nicht anders.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, die Rahmen sind an sich super, auch ich habe schließlich beim Kauf stark auf das Gewicht geschielt. Gerade das Steifigkeits / Gewichtverhältniss ist super. Mit den Fahreigenschaften des Rades war ich auch immer (und bin es theoretisch noch  ) sehr zufrieden.
Ist halt nur traurig das ich mich jetzt wohl nach einem neuen Rahmen umtun muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (27. Juni 2007)

Canyon sollte mal anständigen Stahl verwenden und keine fahrenden Coladosen in China zusammenschweißen lassen!


----------



## tom23" (27. Juni 2007)

Junge Junge, das Niveau hier steigt täglich an. Lauter Spezialisten und Profis. Bierfahrer, du nervst


----------



## Sisu (27. Juni 2007)

...zumal andere Rahmen ganz ähnliche Probleme haben: 





Gruss
Sisu


----------



## tom23" (27. Juni 2007)

ich will ein Titanfully mit 150 mm Federweg mit einem Gewicht von 11 kg fÃ¼r 1500 â¬ bitte.


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2007)

Aalex schrieb:


> das so ein Rahmen instabil ist, liegt meiner Meinung nach an diesem doofen Gehibbel, seitens der ganzen komischen Marketing Fuzzis , die von ihrer überbezahlten Kanzel labern, dass ein leichter rahmen undabdingbar und das Nonplusultra ist, somit ging mit der Zeit einfach der Run auf jedes Gramm los, und das dort die Stabilität leidet sollte jedem bewusst sein, wenn es das nicht ist, bitte Rad wegwerfen und Domino spielen
> 
> je mehr eine Eigenschaft ausgereitzt ist, desto mehr wird eine andere halt vernachlässigt, um noch Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben



Wer ausschließlich die Meinung der "Marketing Fuzzis" kritiklos zum Maßstab nimmt, ist doch selbst Schuld und darf dann hier nicht rumweinen.
Klar geht es hier um Eigenschaften, die sich teilweise gegenseitig ausschließen. Das hindert aber doch niemanden daran, für sich selbst Kriterien auszuwählen, die er/sie zum Glücklichsein braucht. Der Markt gibt das allemal her. Die Einen müssen's unbedingt leicht haben und kaufen Canyon, Cube, Scott und Co. Die Anderen wollen's stabil und sehen sich bei Nicolai, Alutech, Kona, Proceed u.s.w. um. 
Für jede der - in meinen Augen - weitgehend unvereinbaren Eigenschaften gibt's Spezialisten.

Also: Ne eigene Meinung schützt vor Frust. Wer nix weiß muss alles glauben!!!


----------



## johnnyg (27. Juni 2007)

Ohmann was geht denn hier ab???? 

Wenn man sich auf die Fresse legt ist man doch selber Schuld.


----------



## Tigo (27. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> .......... Die Einen müssen's unbedingt leicht haben und kaufen Canyon, Cube, Scott und Co.  .............



Junge,Junge wo hast du denn diese Erkenntnis her??

Ich fahre schon seit 8 Jahren mit einem Cube über Stock und Stein,das noch keine  Delle hat.

Den Unterschied zur Wandstärke der Canyon-Rohre kannst du quasi erhören,wenn du mit den Fingern an die Rohre klopfst.

Mein Canyon Fully ist leichter als mein Cube Hardtail !!
Dafür gibt's ja wohl eine Ursache.


----------



## loxa789 (27. Juni 2007)

tom23";3830699 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ein Titanfully mit 150 mm Federweg mit einem Gewicht von 11 kg für 1500  bitte.



Schliesse mich deinem Wunsch an. kann aber ruhig 180mm haben dafür aber 12 kg.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juni 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> @ammu: laber keinen Dünnschi$$: Ich persönlich würde den nicht weiterfahren, und bedenklos schon garnicht.



Sagt der, der eine ähnliche Delle im Rahmen hat, was?
Auf dem Foto erkenne ich leider nicht sehr viel, ein riss ist nicht zu sehen. Sollte dies aber wirklich so sein, würde ich trotzdem zu einer stillegung oder evtl. radikalen abschwächung des Einsatzgebietes raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Juni 2007)

Tigo schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's ja wohl eine Ursache.



Na klar: 8 Jahre! Sagst du ja selbst


----------



## tom23" (27. Juni 2007)

Tigo schrieb:


> Junge,Junge wo hast du denn diese Erkenntnis her??
> 
> Ich fahre schon seit 8 Jahren mit einem Cube über Stock und Stein,das noch keine  Delle hat.
> 
> ...



schau vielleicht mal nach oben in Beitrag 80, da hast du ein unkaputtbares Cube...

edit: du hast recht...Delle hat es keine


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2007)

Tigo schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon seit 8 Jahren mit einem Cube über Stock und Stein,das noch keine  Delle hat.


Und ich habe ein 10 Jahre altes Stahlhardtail das schon eine hat. Na und?



Tigo schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zur Wandstärke der Canyon-Rohre kannst du quasi erhören,wenn du mit den Fingern an die Rohre klopfst.


Scherzkeks -- du vergleichst ein 8 Jahre altes Bike mit einem aktuellen... 
Hast du mal an ein aktuelles Cube geklopft? Ich habe das vorgestern gemacht -- klingt genau gleich dünnwandig wie mein Canyon...


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2007)

Lasst uns doch mal ein "Klopfkonzert" veranstalten  

Wenn dabei die Bangebüchsen den Klang eines 90er-Jahre Stahlrahmens vernehmen, weden sie ohnmächtig und schwören nach dem Wiederaufwachen bei allen Heiligen, dass man mit so nem Teil keinen Meter fahren kann.

Ich hab's schon mal geschrieben und es ist kein Ammenmärchen: Wenn man bei nem High-End-Stahlrahmen mit dem Daumen beispielsweise in der Mitte des Unterrohrs drückt, *knistert* es !

Jetzt frag mal 100 "Halbwissende Helden" welches Rahmenmaterial sie spontan als das *stabilste* angeben würden. Mindestens 50% (jedenfalls der Erwachsenen ) sagen Stahl!


----------



## ArminZ (28. Juni 2007)

ich warte jetzt nur noch darauf, dass der erste fragt, ob man mit dem Rahmen des Cube noch fahren könnte  

Könnte man denn nicht mit kleinen Dellen zum Beulendoktor gehen wie beim Auto? (für die, die es wirklich stört) 

Ich bekenne mich übrigens auch zu den Bremshebellosedrehern und bis jetzt is noch gar nix passiert.


----------



## Bierfahrer (28. Juni 2007)

also wenn ein MTB beim Umfallen eine Delle bekommt - dann liegt ein Konstruktions oder Materialfehler vor. Mein Stahlbike kann ich aus dem ersten Stock werden und hat dann vielleicht eine Delle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (28. Juni 2007)

stimmt, die Fahrräder halten heutzutage einfach nix mehr aus! Schweinerei...ach, wie schön waren doch die alten Zeiten, als die Fahrräder noch nicht dieser Leichtbauscheiss waren....

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten...


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juni 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> also wenn ein MTB beim Umfallen eine Delle bekommt - dann liegt ein Konstruktions oder Materialfehler vor.


Tja, dann haben leider 80% der aktuellen (leichten) Bikes Konstruktionsfehler... 

Umfallen ist relativ. "Normales" Umfallen ist jedem Bike egal, wenn das Oberrohr beim Umfallen aber auf einen Stein auftrifft ist das halt was anderes...


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Juni 2007)

ArminZ schrieb:


> Könnte man denn nicht mit kleinen Dellen zum Beulendoktor gehen wie beim Auto? (für die, die es wirklich stört)



Mit Spachtelmasse ja, alles andere nein. Du hast keinen Hohlraum wo du mit einem Haken reingreifen könntest, um die Delle wieder rauszudrücken. Um die Ecke vom Sitzrohr her kommt man natürlich NICHT.

Und was sowieso tödlich ist für den Rahmen ist die Methode mit den Stiften, die angeschweisst und danach mit einem Gewicht rausgezogen werden. Bei Blechautos geht das problemlos. Das Alu würde sofort durchschmelzen oder dermassen beschädigt sein durch das kurze Schweissen, dass ich den Rahmen nicht mehr fahren würde...


----------



## ArminZ (29. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und was sowieso tödlich ist für den Rahmen ist die Methode mit den Stiften, die angeschweisst und danach mit einem Gewicht rausgezogen werden. Bei Blechautos geht das problemlos. Das Alu würde sofort durchschmelzen oder dermassen beschädigt sein durch das kurze Schweissen, dass ich den Rahmen nicht mehr fahren würde...



Also ich habe zugeschaut bei meinem Auto. Hier wurde ein Stift nicht festgeschweisst, sondern mit der Heißklebepistole angeklebt. Das sollte das Alu doch auch aushalten. Blibe also die Frage, ob das Alu die zusätzliche Verformung aushält, wenn es eine schöne Delle ohne scharfe kante oder Riss ist.


----------



## US. (29. Juni 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Jetzt frag mal 100 "Halbwissende Helden" welches Rahmenmaterial sie spontan als das *stabilste* angeben würden. Mindestens 50% (jedenfalls der Erwachsenen ) sagen Stahl!



Und sie haben recht!  

Bist du etwa anderer Meinung?


----------



## Tigo (29. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Scherzkeks -- du vergleichst ein 8 Jahre altes Bike mit einem aktuellen...
> Hast du mal an ein aktuelles Cube geklopft? Ich habe das vorgestern gemacht -- klingt genau gleich dünnwandig wie mein Canyon...



Da kannst du 'mal sehen,wasfür eine Super-Qualität Cube damals hergestellt hat.
Ich war schon seit Jahren nicht mehr beim örtlichen Händler........

Verschleißteile kaufe ich eh nicht zu Apothekenpreisen.........


----------



## Raoul Duke (29. Juni 2007)

Tja da stellt sich doch die Frage ob die Räder in den letzten 8 (oder mehr) Jahren besser geworden sind. OK ist provokant. Besser sind sie sicher nur eben nicht gerade stabiler geworden. Das einzig Mtb das bei mir im Moment fahrbar ist, ist ein Hardtail mit Stahlrahmen (Bj. 1994). Die anderen, später gekauften haben mittlerweile die Hufe hochgerissen. Das sollte einem schon zu denken geben.


----------

